# SWAT



## ironman123

OK who is going to SWAT and who ISNOT?


----------



## ironman123

Did I title that SWAST? I meant SWAT.


----------



## guylaizure

I will be there.


----------



## phinds

ironman123 said:


> OK who is going to SWAT and who ISNOT?


I is not.


----------



## JR Parks

I is


----------



## Tony




----------



## Nature Man

Planning to be there on Friday only. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Had a change in plans - no But have signed up for AAW in 2022 - Starts on my birthday - so birthday present to Lil Mikey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Had a change in plans - no But have signed up for AAW in 2022 - Starts on my birthday - so birthday present to Lil Mikey!


Nice, I plan on being there too.


----------



## ironman123

I am sure going to try, if it isn't to far away. Gas is getting expensive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

What...only 4 people from this forum going to SWAT. Come on people.


----------



## Nature Man

Think there are others, not mentioned here, e.g., @Nubsnstubs and @Jolie0708 . Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@woodman6415 and @AgainstTheGrain will be there.


----------



## Jolie0708

I'll be there all 3 days since it is in my hometown I figure why not. Yay! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yes Sirry Bob ibees there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

@Jolie0708 , your hometown??? You mean they moved SWAT to Axtell without asking me first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

Hey Rodney, glad you are going to make it.


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> @Jolie0708 , your hometown??? You mean they moved SWAT to Axtell without asking me first.


I married into axtell.. grew up in speegleville another part of waco


----------



## ironman123

Well @Tony and @Bigdrowdy1 and @Nubsnstubs (I think that was you with the "coyaa" and Curtis from Turn Tex. Glad to get to meet up with you all this year. Short visit for me today but enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> Well @Tony and @Bigdrowdy1 and @Nubsnstubs (I think that was you with the "coyaa". Glad to get to meet up with you all this year. Short visit for me today but enjoyed it.


Where are yall?


----------



## ironman123

@Jolie0708 what did you do, come in the back door as I was going out the front door? Some of the guys go to the different seminars. I know Tony and Rodney had one at 10 am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> @Jolie0708 what did you do, come in the back door as I was going out the front door? Some of the guys go to the different seminars. I know Tony and Rodney had one at 10 am.


I dunno, I came in the front door,


----------



## ironman123

I might go again in the morning. Did you ever meet up with Tony?


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> I might go again in the morning. Did you ever meet up with Tony?


Haven't found anyone


----------



## ironman123

@Tony you got some one trying to find you. It is Jolie0708 from down the road.


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> @Tony you got some one trying to find you. It is Jolie0708 from down the road.


I just found Jerry's booth.. but it's lunch time


----------



## Jolie0708

I have a Texas ranger tshirt on and husband has a Dallas cowboys shirt on.


----------



## Jolie0708

@Nubsnstubs @Tony Here's my number you can text me. when your not busy.


----------



## Nature Man

Meeting to go to dinner at 5:30pm in Chisolm Hall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Just you know - I'm living vicariously through y'all - so show us pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ironman123

@Mike Hill you could mosey on down here and take your own pictures.


----------



## Jolie0708

Mike Hill said:


> Just you know - I'm living vicariously through y'all - so show us pics!


I'll try and get some tomorrow


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making




----------



## Mike Hill

ironman123 said:


> @Mike Hill you could mosey on down here and take your own pictures.


And you wish for me to be murdered? Today is my wife's burfday and you have the audacity to suggest that I make a comment like - " hey hon - happy birthday! How about you and I jump into the jeep and drive to wacko so we can go to SWAT! It'll be fun and we'll meet lots of woodturners. ". Not sure if I could get all of the invitation out before my bell would be rung!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

You asked for pictures. Here are two.. George, Wendel, Shorty, Rodney, Carl and Jolie. 



Carl, Jolie, Chuck's wife, sorry Chuck, couldn't remember her name, Chuck And Guy.




I'm hiding behind the camera. We were ordering our evening meal after the first day at SWAT.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123

in that case @Mike Hill I guess it is a good thing you stayed home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nubsnstubs said:


> You asked for pictures. Here are two.. George, Wendel, Shorty, Rodney, Carl and Jolie. View attachment 215187
> 
> Carl, Jolie, Chuck's wife, sorry Chuck, couldn't remember her name, Chuck And Guy.
> View attachment 215188
> 
> I'm hiding behind the camera. We were ordering our evening meal after the first day at SWAT.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Candy is her name. We thoroughly enjoyed our time at dinner! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Wendell looks like he is ready to eat in that picture. @Tony did you come away from SWAT with anything interesting? I wanted to get back up there Saturday and meet Wendell and intro myself to Jerry from Tuscan and some others but things just kept me busy.


----------



## Jolie0708

Colin Chalmers- Natural Edge Bowl Demo.


I forgot to take many pics, I couldn't stop watching. Oops. But learned different ways to use a certain tool etc. Was neat to watch..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Ah, the patterns of baldness...which one am I..?..

Was Tony standing at the dinner table in post #35?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123

I think he was on a step stool.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jolie0708

Rebecca DeGroot- Walking Mushroom  Demo









Really liked this demo, she told us how she got started with the Walking mushrooms which was just making little mushrooms at first. Then wanted to make them a little different. Then....



They grew legs...








These last two pictures she was making the Mushroom caps, she drilled a hole that matched the base of the Mushroom that will fit in the cap. Then she made the bottom of the cap into a donut shape. After she got the cap finished she used her Woodburner to create the texture underneath. She divided it in to 4 then 8 then 12 and so on each with the Woodburner, it's was an awesome looking texture underneath. Trying to find photo of underneath that I took. 
I think this and the other demos I saw will break up the repetitive stuff that goes with making pens for me. Always need a little variety!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

@ironman123 it was good to see you man, wish we could've visited more. Hope that piece of Cherry works for you! I did get some good stuff; got some resin to do some casting, a Carter & Son bottom bowl gouge, some great wood and other things. Was a great time, I'm glad it happened after all. Was great to hang out with all the group!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Our Saturday night at the banquet. I won a gnome then he started drinking  @Nubsnstubs gave us the one he won but those little suckers are still hung over in the truck
Carl's ears have partially recovered.




Watching the Freedom Fountain a little while sat nite. It's been there since 1973 I believe. Lots of memories with my grandmother there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jolie0708

More pics tomorrow. Gnight all!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Well, SWAT's over, and I'm happy to report that I recovered the costs incurred for my booths and the hotel room I stayed in while here. I'm also happy to report that it ended with the coolest (temperature) August I've experienced in the last 48 years. Tucson rarely reached 100 degrees, and in Waco, it was over 100 the first day I got there, but the convention center was pretty cold inside. Since I didn't go outside during the day, August ended at near 70 degrees for me. 

@Tony, @Bigdrowdy1, @Jolie0708's her husband Carl helped me get loaded. Thanks, fellers, and Jolie. 

I'm gonna head out of here about 5:30 straight to the eye of the current storm in Louisiana. My plans were set in stone well before that storm made it's plans. Looking at the tracker, I'm gonna be west of the major part of it, so I think I'll be safe in my travels through Louisiana. I might even get a burl or two from downed trees if there are any. Those that helped load can verify I still have plenty of room in my trailer..........

Here is a free tip for you folks. If you are going to purchase a chuck, my advice is to get one that uses an Allen wrench as it's chuck key. When you lose the key, it's much easier to run down to a local hardware store and get the Allen wrench than trying to find the standard chuck key that looks like drill chuck keys............ No charge for that bit of info.

Yesterday I let Jolie use my lathe so she could see how easy Cholla was to turn. The chuck the piece was in had lost the set crew for reverse turning, and I'd forgotten about that. It was in reverse as that was the best way to turn this piece. After a couple minutes, it loosened, but the toolrest kept it on the spindle, but it was wobbling pretty good. I hope that wasn't a "knicker moment" for her. She did disappear after that episode.
............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123

Well @Nubsnstubs or Mister "coyyaah", I am glad you did a good recoup. Better for next year. Be safe in your travels and wish you get a bunch of good stuff to fill your trailer. Take care Jerry.

Ray

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123

@Tony, glad you got you some good stuff. @Jolie0708 I haven't seen that fountain since about 1979. Hope you and hubby had a good time at SWAT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, SWAT's over, and I'm happy to report that I recovered the costs incurred for my booths and the hotel room I stayed in while here. I'm also happy to report that it ended with the coolest (temperature) August I've experienced in the last 48 years. Tucson rarely reached 100 degrees, and in Waco, it was over 100 the first day I got there, but the convention center was pretty cold inside. Since I didn't go outside during the day, August ended at near 70 degrees for me.
> 
> @Tony, @Bigdrowdy1, @Jolie0708's her husband Carl helped me get loaded. Thanks, fellers, and Jolie.
> 
> I'm gonna head out of here about 5:30 straight to the eye of the current storm in Louisiana. My plans were set in stone well before that storm made it's plans. Looking at the tracker, I'm gonna be west of the major part of it, so I think I'll be safe in my travels through Louisiana. I might even get a burl or two from downed trees if there are any. Those that helped load can verify I still have plenty of room in my trailer..........
> 
> Here is a free tip for you folks. If you are going to purchase a chuck, my advice is to get one that uses an Allen wrench as it's chuck key. When you lose the key, it's much easier to run down to a local hardware store and get the Allen wrench than trying to find the standard chuck key that looks like drill chuck keys............ No charge for that bit of info.
> 
> Yesterday I let Jolie use my lathe so she could see how easy Cholla was to turn. The chuck the piece was in had lost the set crew for reverse turning, and I'd forgotten about that. It was in reverse as that was the best way to turn this piece. After a couple minutes, it loosened, but the toolrest kept it on the spindle, but it was wobbling pretty good. I hope that wasn't a "knicker moment" for her. She did disappear after that episode.
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


No that's not the reason I went and sat down at all, I wish it was!  I was really enjoying Turing the cholla... I really don't get scared away from anything. Unless I see a snake then the shotgun comes out... My back has been hurting for many years but has only gotten worse the last 6months, and my legs & right arm go numb at the same time they have found arthritis all in my back from old fractures etc... and a bunch of other stuff and it makes it hard to stand or walk around for very long. Which sucks cause I was always active now I'm stuck for a while...So that made it difficult for me to walk around very much at a time. But we made it a long as I could find a chair to get the spasms & numbness to go away for a while so I could go around again....

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> @Tony, glad you got you some good stuff. @Jolie0708 I haven't seen that fountain since about 1979. Hope you and hubby had a good time at SWAT.


Yeah it's been around a long while.... older than me if I remember the 73 date correct 
We had a blast other than the hurting. I will plan on it next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, SWAT's over, and I'm happy to report that I recovered the costs incurred for my booths and the hotel room I stayed in while here. I'm also happy to report that it ended with the coolest (temperature) August I've experienced in the last 48 years. Tucson rarely reached 100 degrees, and in Waco, it was over 100 the first day I got there, but the convention center was pretty cold inside. Since I didn't go outside during the day, August ended at near 70 degrees for me.
> 
> @Tony, @Bigdrowdy1, @Jolie0708's her husband Carl helped me get loaded. Thanks, fellers, and Jolie.
> 
> I'm gonna head out of here about 5:30 straight to the eye of the current storm in Louisiana. My plans were set in stone well before that storm made it's plans. Looking at the tracker, I'm gonna be west of the major part of it, so I think I'll be safe in my travels through Louisiana. I might even get a burl or two from downed trees if there are any. Those that helped load can verify I still have plenty of room in my trailer..........
> 
> Here is a free tip for you folks. If you are going to purchase a chuck, my advice is to get one that uses an Allen wrench as it's chuck key. When you lose the key, it's much easier to run down to a local hardware store and get the Allen wrench than trying to find the standard chuck key that looks like drill chuck keys............ No charge for that bit of info.
> 
> Yesterday I let Jolie use my lathe so she could see how easy Cholla was to turn. The chuck the piece was in had lost the set crew for reverse turning, and I'd forgotten about that. It was in reverse as that was the best way to turn this piece. After a couple minutes, it loosened, but the toolrest kept it on the spindle, but it was wobbling pretty good. I hope that wasn't a "knicker moment" for her. She did disappear after that episode.
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Glad you recouped your costs! Carl said he was very happy to help load up. Sorry I wasn't much help.  
Safe travels on your next stops Jerry! Hope you get the good foods you're wanting in Louisiana! Nothing like it!! And hope the resin people can help u figure out why the cracks appeared on your pieces. Thank you for showing me how to use a couple of the tools. I can't wait to try it out. ✌

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Tony said:


> @ironman123 it was good to see you man, wish we could've visited more. Hope that piece of Cherry works for you! I did get some good stuff; got some resin to do some casting, a Carter & Son bottom bowl gouge, some great wood and other things. Was a great time, I'm glad it happened after all. Was great to hang out with all the group!


Dangit that was something else I was gunna look into getting, my memory deceives me! I guess I can find it on their site! I was so glad to meet everyone and hang out with all yall! Carl really enjoyed it also! It's been a long time since we've gotten to do anything it was wonderful!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Jolie0708

Sunday, Another demo by
Rebecca DeGroot- Gnomes
I missed how she turned the base but after I went up there and got a photo of one pretty easy looking. Round body, flat base the top has a tenon for the hat to be glued on. 


Here's his hat...




Below are some of the photos I got of her turned hat she was making during the demo. She then put a tiny little ball with a tiny tenon on it to stick into the hole she drilled into top of hat.







The one she made during that demo. I have a video somewhere of her dying the hat & blended red into yellow. So cool!



Sorry about the random heads, too tired to crop them out 
These next pics are the ones she brought to show different Gnomes she's done. I love the one with the tall top hat, he's Irish for sure...












I have a video of the one she dyed that session, just gotta see if can be posted & cropped shorter. Was really cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jolie0708

Last post! Sunday after lunch
Pics of Jerry (from Tucson) @Nubsnstubs at his booth doing his thing.






Lots of wood!




The guys helping Jerry get things packed up & loaded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123

@Jolie0708 them g nome guys sure have a lot of hair. I would have to put numbers on their noses to tell who is who.
Glad you had a good time. It is always good to put faces with names. Next year, I plan on spending more time up there. I have always spent some time on all 3 days until this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

ironman123 said:


> Wendell looks like he is ready to eat in that picture. @Tony did you come away from SWAT with anything interesting? I wanted to get back up there Saturday and meet Wendell and intro myself to Jerry from Tuscan and some others but things just kept me busy.


I’m always ready to eat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

Mr. Peet said:


> Ah, the patterns of baldness...which one and I...
> 
> Was Tony standing at the dinner table in post #35?


Yes he was

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jolie0708

ironman123 said:


> @Jolie0708 them g nome guys sure have a lot of hair. I would have to put numbers on their noses to tell who is who.
> Glad you had a good time. It is always good to put faces with names. Next year, I plan on spending more time up there. I have always spent some time on all 3 days until this year.


Look forward to it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Found a post a YouTube guy I watch every now and again made at SWAT. 
Shows lots of the gallery and most of the vendors. Even saw @Nubsnstubs wood on there. 

Watch "SWAT 2021 - Southwest Association of Turners Symposium" on YouTube

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Jolie0708 said:


> Found a post a YouTube guy I watch every now and again made at SWAT.
> Shows lots of the gallery and most of the vendors. Even saw @Nubsnstubs wood on there.
> 
> Watch "SWAT 2021 - Southwest Association of Turners Symposium" on YouTube


Jolie, at 21:52 in the video, my piece I put in the gallery is accidentally shown. It also looks pretty distorted, but at least it got a few seconds of accidental exposure. Thanks for posting this video........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I left Waco at 5:30 AM with a clear sky. When I reached Lufkin is when the clouds appeared. Proceeded into Louisiana to my boyhood hometown of Ville Platte and stopped just outside at a body shop business. The owners name is the same as a couple of brother friends I grew up with and was curious if he was related. Unfortunately he was not, but then we talked about this current hurricane. 

He stated that the wind that was blowing right at that moment was just a little more powerful than what the hurricane produced during the night and early morning. Leaves were barely moving in the trees. The sun was also pretty bright through a patch in the clouds. Later on about 20 minutes later, I got caught in a storm that lasted just 5 minutes. It would be typical of a hurricane deluge, but was short in duration, then the clouds broke up and the sun came out again. Strange but also beautiful considering where I come from. 

Tomorrow I get my truck OBD'd to try and find out why my 'check engine light' comes on for a while, then turns off and comes on again hours later. Also, I left Waco early with AC, but it quit sometime about about an hour after leaving Waco. I don't want to go through the eastern US without AC only because of the humidity and road noise. 

I believe the reason my AC is putting out hot air when the AC is on is back in '05, I was given an arrowhead by my friend in Missouri. I put it up on the dash, and when we got home, it was nowhere to be seen. I believe it dropped into the defroster ducts, and has now migrated to the 'Blend Gate". That's the door inside all that plastic crap under the dash that houses all the stuff for hot and cold air. When you turn the switch for heat, it closes the cold side of the unit and vice verse. It's a 4 hour job, but if it's the arrowhead, that mystery will be solved.... ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Nubsnstubs said:


> Jolie, at 21:52 in the video, my piece I put in the gallery is accidentally shown. It also looks pretty distorted, but at least it got a few seconds of accidental exposure. Thanks for posting this video........ Jerry (in Tucson)


I'll have to go back and look!


----------



## ironman123

Thanks @Jolie0708 for the video of the Art Gallery. I definitely should have came back on Saturday to look at all that Craftsmanship or Craftswomanship. Really like that chess set.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Jolie, at the 21:52 mark, look to the left center just about out of the picture. That's where it will be. I suppose it wasn't interesting enough for him as it didn't pique hi interest. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

When I got my truck OBD'd in Ville Platte, there was only two things on the readout. One was something with emissions, and the other indicated #2 coil misfiring. When I did an actual check by unplugging the wire, it was firing like it's supposed to. I decided not to purchase a replacement for 84 dollars. The Check engine light stayed off for over 300 miles, then came back on blinking for another hundred miles... Aggravating to say the least. Today, I'll get another test to see if I can cause that light to stay off.

As far as the AC, I disassembled the dash in order to get to the unit that operates the blend door. After all that work, I discovered all I had to remove was my center console. The door isn't where I originally thought it was. It took me over 2 hours to remove the dash, where if I had my stuff together, it would have been only twenty minutes to remove the motor thing for the door.. Duh!!! With a new unit, the dash switch didn't operate it, so now I think it's the AC control module on the dash. It was ordered yesterday when I arrived in Ozark, Missouri.

My trip from VP up to Ozark was almost uneventful. My only issue was a tire blowout on my trailer. I have two spares, so no big deal, but the blowout just about ripped the right fender off my trailer. I wished I had taken pictures, but nope. Anyway, when I got stopped, I went back to take a look. The tire was on fire. I grabbed a water bottle and put it out. The combination of mangled tire and fender had stopped the wheel from rotating and the rim was dragging on the road surface causing the tire to ignite. I put it out with a bottle of drinking water. It took about an hour to finally break off the mangled rim. Ten minutes later I was on the road again. Now, I need to find a place here for a fender and get it welded onto my trailer. Lotsa fun....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Holly Cra.... just took a look at the video - I would have had to drive - not fly - to bring back all that I might have -----naw-----would have bought!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Okie, Dokie, Got AC, finally!. It was the blend gate that was bad. The new one I picked up in Leesville, Louisiana was defective. So, today, I got a new AC control module for free, and a replacement blend gate for free. Not really free as I paid for it in Louisiana, but no cost out of pocket in Missouri. Picked up a fender for my trailer, and will have that installed by a friend of the friend I'm staying with in Ozark. 

My plans are to be on the road on Tuesday, but more likely Wednesday. @trc65, I would like to meet. Are you available on Thursday for a couple hours?? @woodtickgreg, how about Friday for a couple hours also? From there I believe it's south to Ohio to pick up the Flint Ridge Rock. I have about 200 dollars worth awaiting my arrival, but I'll be getting about another 2 hundred bucks worth after arriving in Flint Ridge. 

After that, I'll know better when I'll be able to meet @Karda, @Mr. Peet, then onward to my DIL's place. After arriving in Great Barrington, Ma, I'll have a better idea when to meet up with @ripjack13 and @duncsuss. 

I'll post this same post in my "After Swat" Post .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Are you thinking you may be passing through around friday or Saturday ?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Unfortunately I'll be working and it looks like long days for me. 2 people are on vacation which means I'll have to pick up the slack. Unfortunately I'm still an active member of the rat race.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> Are you thinking you may be passing through around friday or Saturday ?


Mark, after meeting with @Mr. Peet, probably near the weekend, I'm going to DIL's. From there I'll have a plan. Until then, I don't know when I'll meet you if you can. She tells me that we're gonna be burl hunting.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

The epic adventures and travels of Jerry!! Will he find the burl in the A/C squirrel cage, or will the fender come back and haunt him. Tune in as the Cholla Turns……

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> The epic adventures and travels of Jerry!! Will he find the burl in the A/C squirrel cage, or will the fender come back and haunt him. Tune in as the Cholla Turns……


Think we are all living vicariously through this adventure! Never know what’s around the next turn or over the next hill! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, after meeting with @Mr. Peet, probably near the weekend, I'm going to DIL's. From there I'll have a plan. Until then, I don't know when I'll meet you if you can. She tells me that we're gonna be burl hunting.... Jerry (in Tucson)


weekends are great for me. if it has to be during the week, then after 5pm is better then. work is crazy this time of year and I have a ton of things going on...


----------



## Gdurfey

@Nubsnstubs , read your account of the fender and I felt for you. I have a smallish flat trailer and I had a load from my brothers in Texas heading home to colorado. Had a blowout that ripped one of my fenders off. Granted, I welded the fender on so maybe I didn’t build the best bracket, but it wasn’t pretty. But like you, have had issues with those small tires so I always have 2 spares. 

Glad you are safe, keep the story going. We luv you brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Gdurfey said:


> @Nubsnstubs , read your account of the fender and I felt for you. I have a smallish flat trailer and I had a load from my brothers in Texas heading home to colorado. Had a blowout that ripped one of my fenders off. Granted, I welded the fender on so maybe I didn’t build the best bracket, but it wasn’t pretty. But like you, have had issues with those small tires so I always have 2 spares.
> 
> Glad you are safe, keep the story going. We luv you brother


Garry, beware, I'm heading into Colorado before this adventure ends. Wood like to meet up. You're only a stones throw from my first stop in Colorado. Let me know if you're up for it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Gdurfey said:


> The epic adventures and travels of Jerry!! Will he find the burl in the A/C squirrel cage, or will the fender come back and haunt him. Tune in as the Cholla Turns……


I thought Lil Mikie @Mike Hill was the only one here who had an amazing way with words. This is good.............in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nubsnstubs said:


> Garry, beware, I'm heading into Colorado before this adventure ends. Wood like to meet up. You're only a stones throw from my first stop in Colorado. Let me know if you're up for it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> I thought Lil Mikie @Mike Hill was the only one here who had an amazing way with words. This is good.............in Tucson)


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I'll be leaving Ozark for the east, and then return later to get my trailer. Then I head into Colorado. Will keep you posted....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123

Instead of Jerry from Tucson @Nubsnstubs we are going to have to call you the travelling burl grabbing, flint napping man. With lots of money for fuel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I had a @Nubsnstubs encounter today. Oh wow, everything I thought and more. What a man. 3 hours is way to short!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Jerry for the incredible house warming present and the Woodbarter peanuts. 

Even made me fire up the chainsaw

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

You got the trailer - I didn't rate the trailer! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

He left us some Cajun sauce (and wood), had it on our chicken for lunch yesterday. Thanks Jer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

